# DNS (A) Host record not updating



## TKEKyle (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi,

I'm running my DHCP & DNS server on a windows server 2003 R2 machine and I've been having a problem with the DHCP updating the DNS records. I have the DHCP set up to dynamically update both PTR and (A) Host records but it's only updating PTRs. My vague understanding is that in the 2003 architecture it is actually the host who sends an update request to the DNS server instead of the DHCP server which only sends an update request for the PTR (why this occurs I can only guess at). I'm also a bit confused as to why the DHCP options state that it will update your (A) Host records when in fact it's the job of the host not the server. Anyways, does anyone know why my (A) Host records aren't updating when my PTR does?

-Kyle


----------



## TKEKyle (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm still struggling with this one. I've enabled dynamic updates of host records on the DHCP and allowed non-secure and secure updates on the DNS and yet still, the host records don't get updates at all.


----------

